# 2022 Grand River Fish Ladder Updates



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

the upper river i like to fish has the best run of kings seen in 15 or more years.good sized fish
took my stepson(clean a year)out in a new pair of hipboots,ahem,and got him into his first salmon.he got a couple,one large hen over 20 that came with a fresh run of bruisers,think 25 plus.
cooler waters keeping these fish in good shape longer.was just fiddling around, taking care and watching the kid,running him stringers,bags,etc
tried something different,a mepps aglia with a rubber minnow with 2 tandem trebles,hahaha
drifting thru runs ,pockets n this guy hits it,is mad,and the hook pulls.he was big,he was fresh,and he came back to 8-10 ft right in front of me and just sat there.well,pulled out a lil line and on the second drift he nailed it.the drag wasnt really set for close quarters,neither was I,he started displacing water in a furious manner and the lure pulled.granted the drag was a bit tight,but on closer inspection the trebles 6 pnts were all bowed out.think this might be more of a bass /walleye lure?most enjoyable fish of the day for me


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

slowpaya said:


> the upper river i like to fish has the best run of kings seen in 15 or more years.good sized fish
> took my stepson(clean a year)out in a new pair of hipboots,ahem,and got him into his first salmon.he got a couple,one large hen over 20 that came with a fresh run of bruisers,think 25 plus.
> cooler waters keeping these fish in good shape longer.was just fiddling around, taking care and watching the kid,running him stringers,bags,etc
> tried something different,a mepps aglia with a rubber minnow with 2 tandem trebles,hahaha
> drifting thru runs ,pockets n this guy hits it,is mad,and the hook pulls.he was big,he was fresh,and he came back to 8-10 ft right in front of me and just sat there.well,pulled out a lil line and on the second drift he nailed it.the drag wasnt really set for close quarters,neither was I,he started displacing water in a furious manner and the lure pulled.granted the drag was a bit tight,but on closer inspection the trebles 6 pnts were all bowed out.think this might be more of a bass /walleye lure?most enjoyable fish of the day for me


Nice report. Don't bring a knife to a gunfight, lol.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

yeah...know better,but noticed a few small flying fish in the area and it was the only thing close to them.it was for sh!ts and giggles anyway,it worked just fine
oct 15
lot of fish seem to have disappeared,theywill be back... coho on spinner,king on cleo,males,kinda dark but clean(as in no fungi,open wounds,dog teeth or zombie eyes)


----------



## wilsonm (Dec 28, 2010)

The upper ladders were checked and cleaned yesterday. Still a good amount of coho's in Webber, but getting colored up. Stopped by 6th street early this morning. About 15 to 20 guys out there wading and fishing from shore. Didn't stay very long to check to see if fish were using the ladder or not, but expect a push of steelhead with the east blows earlier this week.


----------



## wilsonm (Dec 28, 2010)

We closed Webber, Portland, and Grand Ledge fish ladders for the winter as usual. We will open them back up in March.


----------

